# She BAD ... !!!!



## Spec-Rig.006

Kevlar just popped last week. She's gelled and skinned but I don't have those photos yet. Looking forward to a slimy spring ... !

Enjoy ... I'll keep here updated as I get the pics - East Cape Canoe - VHP ... Kevlar hull, CC, poling skiff.

Gonna be real nice. Hopefully the next pics won't be sideways. Computer is giving me fits.


----------



## Justin_Time

Awesome boat, man. Great choice. Those EC sleds are sweet. Looking forward to following the build thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t-tung

Isn't Kevlar denser/heavier than fiberglass?? Every Kevlar helmet I've ever felt was heavy as hell.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Quick! Someone call the doctor. You're about to have a sick sled!



t-tung said:


> Isn't Kevlar denser/heavier than fiberglass?? Every Kevlar helmet I've ever felt was heavy as hell.


 I just got off the phone w/ Saltmarsh skiffs., same maker as Ankona just a diff brand. They build what they call a hybrid skiff. half glass and half Kevlar. When I asked about the weight, they commented that the Kevlar is more impact resistant than fiberglass but the weight/density depends on the weave of the Kevlar. That's what I was told.........


----------



## t-tung

Makes sense. I was just curious. I knew it was stronger and more impact resistant but I couldn't believe how heavy the helmets were. I think most of the weight in boats comes more from the amount of resin they use than what material they use anyways.


----------



## yellowskeeter

She bad is correct! Nice

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Jerry-rigged

t-tung said:


> Isn't Kevlar denser/heavier than fiberglass?? Every Kevlar helmet I've ever felt was heavy as hell.


a lot depends on the weave, but I think Kevlar ends up more flexable / not as stiff as FG. The fibers don't break/tear as easy, though so you get puncture resistance / toughness with the Kevlar and can go light on the FG for strength.


----------



## PHINS

Man that is some nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

She needs a 175 Merc Pro xs on the back! This boat is going to be bad to the bone! ECC makes a heck of a poling skiff and you made the right choice for sure. I'm looking to pick these guys up and sell their boats at Texas Watercraft and Marine, I think this company is getting ready to explode in the Texas Market.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Thanks guys! Pretty excited.



Ripin' Lips said:


> I just got off the phone w/ Saltmarsh skiffs., same maker as Ankona just a diff brand. They build what they call a hybrid skiff. half glass and half Kevlar. When I asked about the weight, they commented that the Kevlar is more impact resistant than fiberglass but the weight/density depends on the weave of the Kevlar. That's what I was told.........





Jerry-rigged said:


> A lot depends on the weave, but I think Kevlar ends up more flexable / not as stiff as FG. The fibers don't break/tear as easy, though so you get puncture resistance / toughness with the Kevlar and can go light on the FG for strength.


^ this and this ^

In this case going with Kevlar saved me about 30% of the weight the boat would have weighed going with glass. I'm also having them cut the bucket out of the front, in theory so that lessening that weight will help me get her up quicker with a little additional bow lift ... this stuff and with the other stuff we're going to do should translate to saving a little less than 1" of additional draft.

She's gonna handle a little differently though. So I'm starting with a 115 Pro XS and a Laser II 22 re-pitched to 21 to increased the blade rake and I'll have the blade thickness thinned as well as continuous cup added so that the prop tips did not carry all the cup. The prop will look more like a Raker and the blade edge will be rolled.

Hole shot should be quick & violent hole shot, with very strong mid-range, less porpoising and acceleration should be great.



[email protected] said:


> She needs a 175 Merc Pro xs on the back! This boat is going to be bad to the bone! ECC makes a heck of a poling skiff and you made the right choice for sure. I'm looking to pick these guys up and sell their boats at Texas Watercraft and Marine, I think this company is getting ready to explode in the Texas Market.


If I don't like that 115 - I'll let you re-power the boat but I don't want to go 74mph! Keep that 175 off the back ... !

Latest pics just came in. She'll be infused tomorrow - interesting process. They'll be sending me a video.

Glass work in prep for infusion.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

[email protected]- I think you are right on the money. I spoke with Kevin at ECC a few weeks ago about a Glide as well as the Vantage and the newer Evo. Kevin said he is building more and more for us Texas guys. It'd be great to see a local dealer carry the ECC brand.

Spec-Rig- Just curious, did you look into the Evo?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ripin' Lips said:


> [email protected]- I think you are right on the money. I spoke with Kevin at ECC a few weeks ago about a Glide as well as the Vantage and the newer Evo. Kevin said he is building more and more for us Texas guys. It'd be great to see a local dealer carry the ECC brand.
> 
> Spec-Rig- Just curious, did you look into the Evo?


I didn't. It came out after I put my deposit down BUT - the VHP is exactly the boat I wanted. I think that the Evo will be bigger and more of a hybrid class skiff/bay boat - and that's just not what I wanted.

On the other topic - Kevin mentioned to me this summer that in the past only about 18% of their inventory went out of state. And that this year more like 33% will go straight to Texas - their catching on quick.

One of the things that keeps them reasonably priced however is that they only sell consumer direct. I don't think they're gonna change that. Who knows though ...


----------



## 223AI

Looks great! Mine is hopefully next in line....


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What is the point of a poling skiff that drafts 5" but takes 18" to get up? Needs a tunnel


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

223AI said:


> Looks great! Mine is hopefully next in line....


Thanks man ... ! It's a downhill wait from here for sure. Welcome to the family.

Ready to infuse today - pending weather.

Anyone have any ideas why these photos are posting sideways? They view properly on my machine and I've even edited and saved them right side up. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

I don't know why they are sideways but I fixed it for you.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

here you go.


----------



## troutsupport

Congrats Bryan... I'm sure you'll enjoy the new rig. 

tobin


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Starting to look like a boat now ... !


----------



## 223AI

Looks great. It's moving fast.


----------



## RedXCross

I can tell you one thing for sure, that is one WELL made boat!


----------



## SpikeMike

drooooolllll!!!

man, you can almost smell the resin. those east cape skiffs are sweet.

do you know how tippy they are for two guys walking around on them and for poling?


----------



## txwader247

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> If I don't like that 115 - I'll let you re-power the boat but I don't want to go 74mph! Keep that 175 off the back ... !


 Wuss. That is an awesome looking boat. Congrats and keep the pictures coming.

Obviously, this boat isn't built to run like an SCB, but do you have a rough idea of speeds you can expect?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Thanks boys ... ! Pretty dayum excited!



RedXCross said:


> I can tell you one thing for sure, that is one WELL made boat!





SpikeMike said:


> drooooolllll!!!
> 
> man, you can almost smell the resin. those east cape skiffs are sweet.
> 
> do you know how tippy they are for two guys walking around on them and for poling?


They're really not. It's a shockingly stable platform. Fishes like a much bigger boat, rides like a much bigger boat and it tracks VERY well on the pole. I wet tested/fished one down south in 25 knt. winds and never took a spray in the low 30's crossing open water - with 2 adults and a 12 year old walking all over that boat. Never really got a tippy feeling at all but - give me a month or so and I'll let you try her out. Being designed to chase tarpon in the surf really put a great deal of stability into the build I recon.



txwader247 said:


> Wuss. That is an awesome looking boat. Congrats and keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Obviously, this boat isn't built to run like an SCB, but do you have a rough idea of speeds you can expect?


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ... talked to some "pro's" in Florida about props and whatnot and with the combo I picked it should look something along these lines:

(Heavily loaded) 30 mph, 3650 RPM at 5.6 gph; 35 mph, 3900 rpm 6.2 gph; 40 mph, 4650 rpm; 45 mph, 5000 rpm; 12.7 gph, 48 mph, 5200 rpms.

And I had another guy tell me that he gets 52 mph @5700 rpms with a light load. I'll post my performance once I get her wet.


----------



## [email protected]

We will do some mercury prop testing on that hull for sure Brian! I'd like to see 54 to 55 light with the right prop.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

[email protected] said:


> We will do some mercury prop testing on that hull for sure Brian! I'd like to see 54 to 55 light with the right prop.


I'll bring her down ASAP. I'm actually dropping the prop off at Baumann's on Monday. Taking a Laser II 22 p. and having it re-cupped to 21. They be adding continuous cup to the entire blade, thinning the tips and are balancing it. Should give you chills! Looking for less porpoising at mid-range speeds, a quick violent hole shot, excellent acceleration and a good top end.


----------



## 223AI

That's the prop that I am going with as well, just with a merc 115 4 stroke. I'll be interested to see how it works out!


----------



## SpikeMike

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> They're really not. It's a shockingly stable platform. Fishes like a much bigger boat, rides like a much bigger boat and it tracks VERY well on the pole. I wet tested/fished one down south in 25 knt. winds and never took a spray in the low 30's crossing open water - with 2 adults and a 12 year old walking all over that boat. Never really got a tippy feeling at all but - give me a month or so and I'll let you try her out. Being designed to chase tarpon in the surf really put a great deal of stability into the build I recon.


I will take you up on that! Have fly rod, will travel.


----------



## [email protected]

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'll bring her down ASAP. I'm actually dropping the prop off at Baumann's on Monday. Taking a Laser II 22 p. and having it re-cupped to 21. They be adding continuous cup to the entire blade, thinning the tips and are balancing it. Should give you chills! Looking for less porpoising at mid-range speeds, a quick violent hole shot, excellent acceleration and a good top end.


Man that's a lot of work for a brand new prop lol. Sounds like you know exactly what to get done though. I wonder what a speed prop would do on her just for fun like a 22 pitch Bravo 1 Xs for top speed runs. Definitely not an everyday shallow water prop but they are fast on the top end. Can't wait to run her!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

[email protected] said:


> Man that's a lot of work for a brand new prop lol. Sounds like you know exactly what to get done though. I wonder what a speed prop would do on her just for fun like a 22 pitch Bravo 1 Xs for top speed runs. Definitely not an everyday shallow water prop but they are fast on the top end. Can't wait to run her!


That's why I bought a used one! Well. It's slightly used. I had a guide in Florida send me all his prop tests with that motor to help narrow it down.

UPDATE:

PowerPole is integrated and they set the deck today. LOTS of rigging to come. I did a full AwlGrip package, so the deck will be two-toned with gray outlining all the hatches to contrast/give it some definition. Aluminum will be black powder coat to contrast.


----------



## marshhunter

Man thats going to be one heck of a boat buddy!!


----------



## btreybig

Been 7 days...... UPDATE PRO!!!!!!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

WOW nice sled


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Spec- looks like you upgraded the center console? Did you go for the taller one so you could stand up and drive w/o hunching over?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

btreybig said:


> Been 7 days...... UPDATE PRO!!!!!!


Sorry man ... ! Get your lures dusted off! She'll be ready to fish in a few weeks.



Ripin' Lips said:


> Spec- looks like you upgraded the center console? Did you go for the taller one so you could stand up and drive w/o hunching over?


I did. I'm right at 6'3" and never sit behind the helm unless it's ice cream out and a long haul, so I had them measure the console up a bit.

Works been a little slow with the holidays but it's moving. I threw them a change up on cushion color, so that slowed down the production a bit and it's been wet - so the AwlGrip is taking longer to cure than expected - BUT - this is the skiffs current state.

She gonna be pretty ... !

After looking at a lot of other boats ... I'm thinking I might do faux teak SeaDek under the gunwales. Kind of "Florida" but at this point I might as well break my wallet.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

AwlGrip is cured and finished ... boat should have gone into rigging today. Gotta admit, the two-toned lines where my ole lady's idea. Pretty CLEAN ... !!!


----------



## Reynolds4

Looking good! I like the "teak" idea, adds a splash of "class" to it! Lol


----------



## btreybig

Thats dirty! Liking the colors


----------



## ShallowRed

Sweet Boat


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Updates have been slow while the boat's been in rigging - but ... third boat back, she's on the trailer and she's been powered. I'm waiting to see aluminum. Hatches are upside down up in front getting their AwlGrip coating underneath.

Won't be long now ... !


----------



## 223AI

Looks great! Shouldn't be too long now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't wait to see how this one turns out. Looking great so far.


----------



## troutsupport

Brian.... talk to me ... let's see some pics brotha!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

MAN ... I got them a little behind ... they had to halt production for a couple weeks waiting on new cushions and new SeaDek. Which I changed from Oyster to dark gray for contrast/staining logic and from gray with a black outline to the Titanium Faux Teak respectively ...

So in that time all they've been able to do is mount the engine, put the boat on the trailer and rig the helm.

I'm waiting on pics to post! We should see aluminum, gauges soon and SeaDek soon.


----------



## Reynolds4

I can't wait to see how the teak SeaDek turns out. It should look sweet!

I was looking on the SeaDek website to see if they sold the teak in sheets and they don't but I thought it would be cool to install some on the top of my console as a sort of padding and for the look.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

SeaDek and cushions are on the way. We're getting real close now ... ! Pretty ready for this thing to get here. Kept it clean ... kept it simple ... ! Well, minus all the internal LED's, underwater lights and decorations ...


----------



## Texxan1

Awesome.... East Cape is going strong... My boat is 3 years old now and she has been one awesome Fury..... 

Kevin and the guys at East Cape are TOP NOTCH.....

Your gonna love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marshhunter

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> SeaDek and cushions are on the way. We're getting real close now ... ! Pretty ready for this thing to get here. Kept it clean ... kept it simple ... ! Well, minus all the internal LED's, underwater lights and decorations ...


That thing is looking sick pods! When is it making its way to Texas!?


----------



## mikedeleon

This makes me miss my skiff, bad boat man!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

marshhunter said:


> That thing is looking sick pods! When is it making its way to Texas!?


SOON ... ! She's done. I should have finish pics here soon. Today or tomorrow, and a delivery date in 2 business days.


----------



## Reynolds4

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> SOON ... ! She's done. I should have finish pics here soon. Today or tomorrow, and a delivery date in 2 business days.


You're holding out on us! Where is the sweet sled at?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I should have FINISH pics tomorrow ... !


----------

